# Dog Lake--Misannabbe Ontario



## grapestomper

We went last year early August.
Good cabins at a reasonable rate. 
That was the only good thing.
Walleye and northern fishing was terrible. Caught some bass.
Loaded up on the perch. At least my kids caught some fish.
We won't be going back. There are way better options in Mi. and MN.


----------



## Peck

grapestomper said:


> We went last year early August.
> Good cabins at a reasonable rate.
> That was the only good thing.
> Walleye and northern fishing was terrible. Caught some bass.
> Loaded up on the perch. At least my kids caught some fish.
> We won't be going back. There are way better options in Mi. and MN.


Are you talking about Nakina or dog lake?. I would love to find a good lake in the UP for northerns.


----------



## Ontario Gunner

Thought about going there last year.. Searching the internet I found too many reviews of poor fishing on that lake.. They all can't be coincedence. Im going back to lady Evelyn lake this Saturday,, haven't been in 3 years but I loved this lake.. Was really good walleye fishing,, not a lot of big fish, but I can stay on Erie and catch those.. I'm going for the peace and quiet and too catch a bunch of eater size walleye a few northern and some small mouth. My trips are never go hard at fishing,, I wake up in the morning and if I feel like fishing for a couple hours, I do,, I sit on the deck and bbq mid day, read, nap or just look at nature.. Evenings I'll go fish for 3-4 hours and I'm very content with that.

If your going to dog lake you might want too pull up the navionics web app and do q little searching on there for humps reefs etc.. I know that app has helped me on other northern lakes,, even found some stuff on Erie I had no clue about.


----------



## grapestomper

Peck said:


> Are you talking about Nakina or dog lake?. I would love to find a good lake in the UP for northerns.


I was talking about Dog Lake. Sorry for not saying that.


----------



## Peck

Ontario Gunner said:


> Thought about going there last year.. Searching the internet I found too many reviews of poor fishing on that lake.. They all can't be coincedence. Im going back to lady Evelyn lake this Saturday,, haven't been in 3 years but I loved this lake.. Was really good walleye fishing,, not a lot of big fish, but I can stay on Erie and catch those.. I'm going for the peace and quiet and too catch a bunch of eater size walleye a few northern and some small mouth. My trips are never go hard at fishing,, I wake up in the morning and if I feel like fishing for a couple hours, I do,, I sit on the deck and bbq mid day, read, nap or just look at nature.. Evenings I'll go fish for 3-4 hours and I'm very content with that.
> 
> If your going to dog lake you might want too pull up the navionics web app and do q little searching on there for humps reefs etc.. I know that app has helped me on other northern lakes,, even found some stuff on Erie I had no clue about.


You sound like my kind of fisherman. One of the boys in our small group has MD and its hard to go full bore with him. We like to go at his pace, I would not have it any other way. Where is Evelyn lake?
Thanks


----------



## Ontario Gunner

Peck said:


> You sound like my kind of fisherman. One of the boys in our small group has MD and its hard to go full bore with him. We like to go at his pace, I would not have it any other way. Where is Evelyn lake?
> Thanks



It's about 80 miles northeast of north bay. 

Disclaimer:: it is not cheap to go to this lake,, it's a boat in only with 4 different lodges on it.. Your looking at $750-1500 per person depending on where and what plan you choose. There is also another place on the lake that rents cabins by the week,, you must bring your own boat, food, etc and the cabins are pretty "rustic" at that one. But they can be had for about $800-1000 a week total.

I'd also look at lake kipawa in Quebec,, I've heard lots of good things about that lake.. Almost pulled the trigger this year and went,, got too good an offer from the place we are going too on Evelyn too say no though. On kipawa you can also get private cottage rentals by the week for some really good prices(if your interested in that pm me and I'll show you what site too look for them). Both these lakes are about an 8 or 9'hour drive from the ambassador bridge.


----------



## Ontario Gunner

Peck said:


> You sound like my kind of fisherman. One of the boys in our small group has MD and its hard to go full bore with him. We like to go at his pace, I would not have it any other way. Where is Evelyn lake?
> Thanks



It's about 80 miles northeast of north bay. 

Disclaimer:: it is not cheap to go to this lake,, it's a boat in only with 4 different lodges on it.. Your looking at $750-1500 per person depending on where and what plan you choose. There is also another place on the lake that rents cabins by the week,, you must bring your own boat, food, etc and the cabins are pretty "rustic" at that one. But they can be had for about $800-1000 a week total.

I'd also look at lake kipawa in Quebec,, I've heard lots of good things about that lake.. Almost pulled the trigger this year and went,, got too good an offer from the place we are going too on Evelyn too say no though. On kipawa you can also get private cottage rentals by the week for some really good prices(if your interested in that pm me and I'll show you what site too look for them). Both these lakes are about an 8 or 9'hour drive from the ambassador bridge.


----------



## Peck

Ontario Gunner said:


> It's about 80 miles northeast of north bay.
> 
> Disclaimer:: it is not cheap to go to this lake,, it's a boat in only with 4 different lodges on it.. Your looking at $750-1500 per person depending on where and what plan you choose. There is also another place on the lake that rents cabins by the week,, you must bring your own boat, food, etc and the cabins are pretty "rustic" at that one. But they can be had for about $800-1000 a week total.
> 
> I'd also look at lake kipawa in Quebec,, I've heard lots of good things about that lake.. Almost pulled the trigger this year and went,, got too good an offer from the place we are going too on Evelyn too say no though. On kipawa you can also get private cottage rentals by the week for some really good prices(if your interested in that pm me and I'll show you what site too look for them). Both these lakes are about an 8 or 9'hour drive from the ambassador bridge.


Sounds great, I will PM you later.
Thanks much


----------

